# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα >  Ζητάω εκθεσιακό κλουβάκι για cockatiel

## Windsa

Εκθεσιακό κλουβάκι για Cockatiel, καινούριο η μεταχειρισμένο που μπορώ να βρω?
[img_l:3gah8qoa]http://www.heavensheathens.com/images/tielshow2.jpg[/img_l:3gah8qoa]

----------


## vagelis76

Πωλίνα μάλλον από σύλλογο πιστεύω.  ::

----------


## Windsa

Δεν έχουνε κλουβάκια για όλους εκει... και οτι έχουν είναι για μικρά πουλάκια... σαν καναρίνια... 
Ρώτησα και στο σύλλογο, περιμένω απάντηση.

----------


## nikolakis81

Για κοίτα κάτι τέτοιο



*****************************************

Απαγορεύεται η προώθηση προϊόντων στο φόρουμ, ιδιαίτερα στην ενότητα των αγγελιών.  :Happy: 

Μαρία

----------


## χρηστος

εδώ έχει κλουβιά περίπου στο στιλ που θέλεις 


*****************************************

Απαγορεύεται η προώθηση προϊόντων στο φόρουμ, ιδιαίτερα στην ενότητα των αγγελιών.  :Happy: 

Μαρία

----------


## vagelis76

Γιατί ξεφεύγουμε και διαφημίζουμε μαγαζιά?????
Θέλετε να σας τιμωρήσω ??  ::  Μη ξεχνιέστε παιδιά *δεν επιτρέπεται* αυτό που κάνετε και θα διορθωθεί από τους συντονιστές της ενότητας.Ότι θέλετε σε πμ παρακαλώ.

----------


## χρηστος

:sad:   ουπς ξέχασα τον κανόνα για την διαφήμιση  ας διαγράφει το δικό μου

----------


## nikolakis81

Συγνώμη και από εμένα!!!
Δεν ήθελα να διαφημίσω όσο να βοηθήσω...



Windsa... απλά googlαρε το και κάτι 8α βρεις!!!!

----------

